

Ask HN: Offer given as a cofounder - lukasm

I&#x27;m looking for a startup opportunity in London. I was given an offer to be a startup cofounder. B2B app for finance market. The team will be me an a business guy. He is giving all the money for initial stuff (hardware&#x2F;desks&#x2F;software&#x2F;hosting) as well as my salary. The offer is 24k (50-60% my market value) and 10% with standard vesting schedule. He is not going to take salary.<p>Risks:
- Don&#x27;t know him very well
- He is not technical
- He&#x27;s first motivation is to have a company that produce cash rather than sell
- He knows the market, but I don&#x27;t
- Possible regulation or data issue (don&#x27;t know if we can store it on Amazon)<p>Let&#x27;s break it down. After 4 year I will have 10% change to have 3% of 20mŁ. That gives expected value of 60K in stock and 100k in salary which is 40k a year. Assuming I&#x27;m going to work 80h a week that gives me 20k a year for a risk free corporate job.<p>Is it a good deal? Should I ask for more? Maybe different deal when he&#x27;s money will be company&#x27;s liability? Should I get a layer to advise?
======
sharemywin
How many beta testers has he got? Until he has a couple to show he can sell
soem I wouldn't move on it. Unless your out of work then what else do you got
going on?

~~~
lukasm
I don't work right now, but I do talk to other founders/investors. He's got a
few friends that can try it beta.

